# Windows Media Player



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2002)

Weiss einer wie ich einstellen kann das ich bei doppelklick das fenster vom Mediaplayer auf den ganzen bildschirm verteilen kann???
Das klappt bei mir irgendwie nicht mehr?!


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Dezember 2002)

Funktioniert der Doppelklick nur beim MediaPlayer nicht? Oder ist das ein generelles Problem mit dem WindowsExplorer?


----------



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2002)

Hansimar schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss einer wie ich einstellen kann das ich bei doppelklick das fenster vom Mediaplayer auf den ganzen bildschirm verteilen kann???


Versuch mal die Tastenkombination [Alt]+[Return]


----------



## Anonymous (26 Dezember 2002)

mit der tastenkobi geht das ja aber es gung halt früher auch mit doppelklick darum frage ich...


----------



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2002)

Doppelklick macht normalerweise nur das Fenster maximal groß, Vollbild war eigentlich schon immer [Alt]+[Return]


----------

